# Ronan and me at the Spruce Meadows February Classic II



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

way to go !! you both look great =]


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You guys look really spiffy! such nice turnout on your part and your horse is a grand guy.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Aww I love his snip! You guys make a great pair, he's so cute. Congrats on a successful show!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

RONAN!!! I adore him! You two look great! Love the pictures of your upcoming star.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, you guys make an impressive looking team! I just love his coloring and build...would of never guessed he was a TB. Don't come lookin' in Texas if he goes missing.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Great first show!you 2 look very nice together


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Well done! What was the weather like there? In a couple of shots, it looks like they were taken outside and you don't look frozen.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just a few more...




























My superhorse even cleans his own stall...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


>



SO intense! I've never seen this perspective before (the show entryway)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Chevaux said:


> Well done! What was the weather like there? In a couple of shots, it looks like they were taken outside and you don't look frozen.


Very weird weather both today and yesterday... yesterday it was freezing first thing in the morning, then really quite nice at about noon, then it was snowing at 3, and freezing the rest of the night. Today it was gorgeous until about 4 then a cold front blew in...


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

You guys both look great and you both looked like you had fun.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Way too go 
one of these days you will be competing in the International ring 
with the likes of Ian Miller and Eric Lamaze


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome!!!
Love the photos!
Love spruce meadows!!!!!!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Congratulations, you two look terrific. Here's to many more successful shows!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, all!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Gorgeous horse!! How tall is he?? He looks huge!! haha


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pictures!! You two look fantastic! Glad everything went well!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you!

Kami - he's just a hair shy of 17hh


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

lovely pictures, you have an amazing horse


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Looking good Allie! You have to be pretty brave to challenge showing again after so long. It just goes uphill from there my dear, and I have no doubt you guys will have a blast doing it AND will do very well!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome Allie!! You look great! I miss showing the winter series at Spruce. Its such a long tiring but exciting weekend. Looks like you guys had a great weekend and he was a pro!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you so much, ladies!! It was amazing being back in the ring. I was super nervous leading up to the show, but as soon as I was actually competing, my nerves were dead quiet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

